# Pregnancy in mini mules?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. I know it's **** near impossible, BUT, the local university has done studies and while I wait to hear from them I thought I'd reach out to the very knowledgeable HF community. 

So here is the backstory! I board my horse with a lady who owns a zoo of animals. One is a mini jack (uncut) and a mini mule mare (don't know the correct term). They have been pastured together for several years now and before I arrived. They are both on a dry lot with very specific diets. Over the last few months of being there I began noticing how much fatter the little mini mule has gotten. And lately it's become so noticeable that I began to wonder. THEN her belly turned from round to pointed just like a pregnant mare. Now...I know nothing about minis or mules or donks, and I know it's rare but that there have been cases of female mules taking. 

So my question is, IS it at ALL possible that this little mare is pregnant by the male donk? They are on a regular worming schedule at the time. I'm trying to convince the lady to get the vet out, but in the meantime just wanted some info.

Thanks for any input!

Edit: I don't have a camera at the moment to take any pics, but will get some as soon as I can bribe someone with a camera phone.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

It's possible, but very _very_ rare. So rare that I'm fairly sure it's some other health condition causing the little molly to gain weight. Either way, I'd get a vet out to see what's going on.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> It's possible, but very _very_ rare. So rare that I'm fairly sure it's some other health condition causing the little molly to gain weight. Either way, I'd get a vet out to see what's going on.


Agreed. I offered to help pay for the cost of the vet since the vet will be coming out to give my mare's shots and pull her new coggins soon anyway. 

May I ask what some other conditions/diseases may cause the weight gain? I just know so little about minis in any form. =(


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm curious - what was wrong with the little mini mule? Or did she actually foal (which would be way cool, but of course next to impossible).


----------

